# Can I get into grad school?



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

Just generally could someone with a 3.1 gpa, a 1000 on the gre and 3 mediocre letters of recommendation, and no research experience have any chance at grad school?

Im graduating soon and beginning applying, im very nervous and scared about my future.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Its not good enough for tier 1 school. 

There are some programs you could get into though depending on the field of study.


----------



## FlyEaglesFly (Jun 12, 2008)

What's your field of study?


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

gpa 3.1?? Man, I don't know what you're worried about!

I hate when my profs are like, "this was a great essay, I IMPLORE you to go to grad school" but my gpa is only 2.7 and thus am not even allowed to apply!!!!


----------



## kurukuro (Dec 28, 2010)

Most grad schools (not talking about Ivy League tbh but they're overrated anyway and not always the best depending on the program) accept applicants with a min. gpa of 2.5. You MIGHT want to retake the GRE depending on the program/their requirements. If you're worried just try to gain more experience with volunteer work or internships then apply when feel your experiences have helped improve your skills. It's usually the people who don't have professional experience where the gpa and/or GRE scores are especially important.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

VanDamMan said:


> Its not good enough for tier 1 school.
> 
> There are some programs you could get into though depending on the field of study.


I agree with VanDamMan.

I'm probably just belaboring stuff you already know: The state schools have also become elitist in many fields and get a large number of perfect student entrants (Won't got into further detail on that specifically to avoid getting kicked off this forum).

If you go full-time, you will likely require funding from Research Assistant or Teaching Assistant funding (which is another process on top of the graduate application process and often even more competitive with less seats). It's generally not feasible to pay for gradaute school yourself.

Your situation may be different, but just the other alternative: If you can swing it, work full-time, go part-time grad school, and have work pay for it. It worked a little better for me that way. Full-time Grad School would have turned my SA into an entirely different burn-out depression issue. The job before going to grad school at least got me out of poverty.


----------



## zappy (Feb 19, 2011)

*Scared of Applying*

I'm scared of not getting into grad school. I know what field and even several ideas of where to go.

I have a 3.3 GPA, but also some failed and dropped classes. Most were one semester sophomore year, and my last semester.

I guess I know all I can do is try, but it's still scary. I never had this problem getting into undergrad because I had perfect grades pretty much.


----------



## karishma (Feb 23, 2011)

I am also afraid of not getting to grad school.


----------

